# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 13.04.2010 - 14.04.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.arme -> c:\docume~1\5a52~1\locals~1\temp\mcyxcmvoonviz.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2965, BitDefender: Rootkit.34429, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.EggDrop.anu -> c:\documents and settings\оксана\application data\nisgw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8602, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.RKX, AVAST4: Win32:Flot-E [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.EggDrop.aod -> d:\documents and settings\ustinova\application data\szywo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.55658, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Flot-E [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.EggDrop.aod -> f:\driver\drivers1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.55658, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Flot-E [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.EggDrop.aod -> f:\driver\drivers1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.55658, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Flot-E [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.EggDrop.aod -> c:\documents and settings\andruchenko\application data\szywo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.55658, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Flot-E [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.EggDrop.aod -> c:\documents and settings\vsheshukov\application data\szywo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.55658, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Flot-E [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.EggDrop.aod -> c:\documents and settings\latyshkova\application data\szywo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.55658, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Flot-E [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.EggDrop.apn -> c:\windows\system32\drvsvcmgd.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.BW, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ayf -> c:\windows\system32\wuaucldt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.34432, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Kobcka.S, NOD32: Win32/Virut.NBP virus, AVAST4: Win32:Vitro )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.knjk -> c:\windows\system32\ctsrv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pigeon.2254, BitDefender: GenPack:Backdoor.Hupigon.YSM, AVAST4: Win32:Hupigon-CES [Trj] )Email-Flooder.Win32.Agent.al -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8599, BitDefender: Backdoor.Tofsee.BV, AVAST4: Win32:Flot-E [Trj] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.erq -> c:\windows\system32\wbem\grpconv.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.6681, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )HEUR:Backdoor.Win32.Generic -> c:\program files\analog devices\soundmax\smax4.exeHEUR:Backdoor.Win32.Generic -> c:\documents and settings\vin\application data\drivers\winupgro.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> \prize.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\documents and settings\admin\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> d:\windows\system32\kadejooquoos.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> d:\windows\system32\solacob.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\documents and settings\оксана\csrss.exeHEUR:Worm.Win32.Generic -> h:\srecomoja\nemasmalo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19872, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AI [Cryp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.hql -> c:\windows\system32\wmicvrts.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.17477, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Kolab.AW, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.hrr -> d:\windows\system32\winupd01.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.VB.AM, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.hrr -> c:\windows\system32\winupd01.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.VB.AM, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.hrr -> c:\windows\system32\winupd01.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.VB.AM, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\cmdow.exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\cmdow.exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\cmdow.exe ( BitDefender: Spyware.Hidewindows.I, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> c:\program files\adobe\acrotray .exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3597970, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GBZ [Drp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aays -> c:\documents and settings\серёжа\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Rimecud.1, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.xmr -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1474232053-3548892259-697200048-8402\wmfcgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.9814, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.234391, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Rootkit.Win32.Bubnix.k -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lhbrg.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.6990, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Nixoa.1, AVAST4: Win32:Qandr [Rtk] )Trojan.BAT.VKhost.bh -> \acc.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozg -> c:\program files\internet explorer\wmpscfgs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APFB, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\program files\internet explorer\wmpscfgs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHA, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\рабочий стол\rundll32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHA, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvsb -> c:\windows\$ntservicepackuninstall$\explorer.exe:u  serini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.CD, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvsb -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d4214ea3-7d0d-4b40-8703-6151ebbd56b7}\rp196\a0014875.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.CD, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvsb -> c:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.CD, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvsb -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d4214ea3-7d0d-4b40-8703-6151ebbd56b7}\rp196\a0011676.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.CD, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvvw -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.8314, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.6862, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvvw -> c:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.8314, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.6862, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.am -> c:\windows\system32\zowozoky.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19930, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.cp -> c:\documents and settings\оксана\application data\microsoft\louwou.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.wjpu -> c:\windows\system32\msejfzrl.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.4099, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KDDP, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PinkBlocker.amr -> c:\documents and settings\all users\systems.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker.fu -> c:\documents and settings\all users\media\plugin.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker.fu -> c:\documents and settings\all users\media\watcher.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker.gb -> \_player.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker.gc -> \flash_player.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.dlrh -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\avira\antivir desktop\temp\avscan-20100113-111405-8402971a\ark10e.tmpTrojan.Win32.Agent.drli -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.7173, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3610127, AVAST4: Win32:Kates-AO [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.droc -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.7539, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.FakeAlert.6, AVAST4: Win32:Kates-AO [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.droc -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.7539, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.FakeAlert.6, AVAST4: Win32:Kates-AO [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dron -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6760, AVAST4: Win32:Kates-AO [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.droq -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\jftgs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tofsee, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3626722, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.droq -> c:\documents and settings\latyshkova\gakd.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tofsee, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3626722, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.afj -> f:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.afj -> f:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.apul -> c:\windows\system32\app_dll.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.59885, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3602389, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.avq -> \_about.exeTrojan.Win32.Scar.bzko -> c:\windows\system32\csbdll.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.origin )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\dwwin.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12, NOD32: Win32/Virut.NBP virus, AVAST4: Win32:Vitro )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\regsvr32.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12, NOD32: Win32/Virut.NBP virus, AVAST4: Win32:Vitro )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\85.scr ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOZF, NOD32: Win32/Virut.NBP virus, AVAST4: Win32:Vitro )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\w.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12, NOD32: Win32/Virut.NBP virus, AVAST4: Win32:JunkPoly [Cryp] )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dwwin.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12, NOD32: Win32/Virut.NBP virus, AVAST4: Win32:Vitro )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\dllcache\regsvr32.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12, NOD32: Win32/Virut.NBP virus, AVAST4: Win32:Vitro )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

